# looking for a yak



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys im new to this kind of stuff so please bear with me.

Im looking for a yak between 500-600$$
i know this is asking a lot of you allready for that kind of price range.

I have looked at the mini x from malibu can you tell me anyting about it?

i would like a yak that has rod holder already mounted.

Please help thanks
alex


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

what about a EMOTION
Angler's Mojo


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

hit craigslist and look for a good used yak. you can buy a nice used yak for $600. I've seen a few T140's and T160i's in that price range.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i just got off of looking their but the only thing i have with geting one off of their is what if something is wrong with it and i dont know untill im out on the water with it


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

there was a Tarpon 12 on sale for 500 but its a little small for going off sandbridge youd be better with the 14. if you cant get one with rodholders allready mounted it cost me $20 to mount my 2 flushmounts.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

what you think about that emotion its got some on it already


----------



## cvillefisherr121 (Jul 15, 2012)

Or the ascend fs12 t. 360 degree rod holder on the front and 2 flush mounts on the back for 499.99 new


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Check out the West Marine Pompano or the Pescador 12 Sport from Dicks..both should be in your price range; one has a seat, one doesn't; but the cheaper of the two would leave you enough for a really good seat (Pompano I think). Both are from the 2008 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 mold; which is a great boat (Perception has the same parent company as Wilderness Systems.) or so say all of the people I know who have them. 

Of course, I'll echo what everyone else says..paddle it first.. YMMV..


----------

